# Dredger "Fairport"



## flook (Sep 24, 2006)

Can anyone help with details, drawings or photos of the steam dredger working on the east coast of Scotland during the 1950's / 1960's. I believe she was registered at Leith. Information required for modelling purposes. I last saw her dredging the harbour at Arbroath (very noisily) resplendent in her rust colour!


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

The Fairport was the Arbroath dredger and was sold in the 1960s to David Taylor of Perth for sand dredging. She was not a success and sunk twice - the steam crane was replaced by a 10RB and her capacity increased by boarding round the hopper. She was abandoned in the late 1960s and broken up on the mud on the Tay just below the uper harbour at Perth.
Given time I will try and obtain more information.


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

I have checked my records but the page for D & R Taylor seems to have gone awry.
Fairport was the name for Arbroath in Sir Walter Scott's novel the Antiquary.

I will try and get more information on the Fairport from non Internet sources.


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

*Fairport*

Still drawing a blank. The Lloyds Register records at Southampton (available online) don't show her as she was under 100 tons gross. Will keep trying as I would like to update my own records - a model would be nice - have you seen picture of my Glen Helen model in the Gallery?


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Would it have been the"Almond"? I remember her dredging Methil and Kirkcaldy.


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

*Almond*

See my photos in the Gallery for a Picture of the "Almond" - she was a bucket dredger about twice the length of the Fairport which was a grab hopper dredger with a single steam crane mounted near the bows.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

allantcondie said:


> See my photos in the Gallery for a Picture of the "Almond" - she was a bucket dredger about twice the length of the Fairport which was a grab hopper dredger with a single steam crane mounted near the bows.


Thanks allantcondie,as soon as I had posted I reread the previous posts and realised my contrbution had nothing to do with the subject.
One of these days I'm going to come back aboard sober!!
But not yet!!!


----------



## allantcondie (Apr 4, 2007)

*Ashore*

Ah - memories of the Harbour Bar at Ayr on Wednesday nights when we tied up early! A good few pints plus a Chinese then a few more and my cabin used to rotate clockwise! Kelly's coaster docking at 6 am the next morning brought about a rude awakening.


----------

